# Jamaal Tinsley is the most underrated player in the NBA



## HaywoodeWorkman (Dec 25, 2002)

[Edited for being Marvin Harrison, Uncle Jesse, etc. who is banned but keeps coming back under new names -- TB#1]


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

I remember how he couldn't even stay in the game during the Indiana/New Jersey series... He looked terrified out there. That said, I've really only seen him play against the Nets.

He seems to me like a solid young point with more mouth than game.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> I remember how he couldn't even stay in the game during the Indiana/New Jersey series... He looked terrified out there. That said, I've really only seen him play against the Nets.
> 
> He seems to me like a solid young point with more mouth than game.


Hes a terrific young point guard. He's yaps alot because hes not afraid of anyone and as far as the more mouth than game. Well hes 3rd in the league avg 8.1assts


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Tinsley could be the next Mark Jackson. Great distributor, couldn't hit the side of a barn w/ a basketball when the game was on the line.




VD


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> I remember how he couldn't even stay in the game during the Indiana/New Jersey series... He looked terrified out there. That said, I've really only seen him play against the Nets.
> 
> He seems to me like a solid young point with more mouth than game.


His poor play and him being pulled out was because of an ankle injury (I belive, some injury from the waist down at least) We had to settle with Kevin Ollie and Ron Mercer to run the point for us. If we had Tinsley the outcome could have been different. Notice nets fans I only said could, not would. That being said I agree that he is one of the more underrated guys in the league. For a second year player he sure has alot of maturity to his game. And he is one of the best passers and one of the better ball handlers in the league as well. I sure am glad we picked him up for next to nothing. Funny thing is, we got him from the Hawks, who would have been a heck of alot greater if they had a pg like Tinsley running their show. I hope we can resign him when the time comes.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Tinsley is probably one of the few point guards who thinks pass first, most point guards today thinks shoot first, pass second, but most of the time those "shooting point guards" are the ones who gets media attention. Tinsley is definitely one of the few real point guard left in the game.

Off topic here
Are you the real Haywoode Workman?
i remember watching him play for the Raptors in the 99 - 00 season, he's a solid point guard, and help the Raptors in a lots of area.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

it says he is in his profile...if so props to u, during ur stay with the pacers u helped a lot.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yeah tinsley is a very good point guard. i remember in college when he was the iowa state team. on another message i said that he would pass francis, davis, and miller and be the 3rd best pg in the league(behind payton and kidd). so maybe he won't pass francis yet. but with how the season has gone so far i think he will be (or is) the 4th best pg in the league by the end of the season. the pacers got a good young pg to run their good young team.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

hes one of my fav players in the L


----------



## SUPER_PRINCE (Jul 15, 2002)

this discussion is wheather tinsley is the league most underrated player or not.......i can come up with two better candidate............reef and bobby jackson..........
night in and night out.....reef has been playing all-around game throughout his 6 year career with vancouver and atlanta.....and is quietly into his 7th year.......players like him in a less mentioned team usually will not come to people's mind......same situation with jamison......especially when he was in vancouver.....in a forword-deep west type of atmosphere........even pau gasol is getting more press than him lol.....reef is definately one of the elite forword in the league.....

and as for bobby jackson....just ask the whole sac team or c webb.....and you'll know why...........


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SUPER_PRINCE</b>!
> this discussion is wheather tinsley is the league most underrated player or not.


No it isnt the title of the post is Jamal Tinsley is the most underrated player in the league. As far as Reef and Bob Jackson is concerned the get their respect around the league


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SUPER_PRINCE</b>!
> this discussion is wheather tinsley is the league most underrated player or not.......i can come up with two better candidate............reef and bobby jackson..........
> night in and night out.....reef has been playing all-around game throughout his 6 year career with vancouver and atlanta.....and is quietly into his 7th year.......players like him in a less mentioned team usually will not come to people's mind......same situation with jamison......especially when he was in vancouver.....in a forword-deep west type of atmosphere........even pau gasol is getting more press than him lol.....reef is definately one of the elite forword in the league.....
> 
> and as for bobby jackson....just ask the whole sac team or c webb.....and you'll know why...........


Are you able to make a complete sentence or just use a bunch of periods to seperate random thoughts? That makes your posts pretty hard to understand, but using periods and commas would really help.


----------



## SUPER_PRINCE (Jul 15, 2002)

ummmmmm thanks for your comment.....and if you dont understand my post simply coz of the commaz....period....etc......i have a better suggestion for you.......
why dont you just read and NOT reply me at all !!
why BOTHER !!  if its so hard for you to understand ??

and this discussion is "JAMAAL TINSLEY IS THE MOST UNDERRATED PLAYER".....so i am here to just prove that hes not.....as a matter of fact i brought up 2 candidates who are just at least as deserving as him if not more...........
they are....SHAREEF ABDUL-RAHIM and BOBBY JACKSON.....enough said


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SUPER_PRINCE</b>!
> enough said


That's all you need to read in a post to see that the poster either doesn't know how or doesn't want to back up his opinion You sure did a great job "proving that he's not" the most underrated player.

I never said your post was impossible to read, just that it was difficult. Using a few periods(the way they're intended to be used) and commas here and there won't kill you, and it will make your posts easier to read and probably more respectable. I don't know about other posters, but when I read post after post after post by a guy who uses ............ instead of real punctuation and doesn't put down complete thoughts I don't always take him seriously. I'm sure other people feel the same way.


----------



## SUPER_PRINCE (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah nice kool comment.....why dont we take this "ACT" somewhere else huh ?? whats your yahoo id ??
we sure can make an interesting topic one after another......by the way whos your fav playa ?? i dont have a particular one.....for example as for explosiveness i like ricky davis.....vince....stro...amare....bender.....ty chandler....nene
......for shooting.....i like peja.....ray allen........

i wish amare is reading our post right now......i wonder whats the next victim on his list ?? i wanna see him throw down HARD on yao ming......
yao ming i like him to death but i really would like to see whats his reaction when he get dunk on in a point blank range.........
and so far we havent seen any rookie taking on each other HARD in a game.......


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

hey, keep it topic, this is about whether Tinsley is the most underrated player or not, moments ago u were agueing that reef and Bobby Jackson is the most underrated player, and for no reason u were asking who are ur players players.....

Reef is underrated in a way, but however, he was still recognize as Eastern all star, Bobby Jackson is recognized as one of the best sixth man in the league.

Underrated to me is a player who is putting up or capable of putting up good numbers but is seldomly recognized by the fans or media.

Here are two players who are really underrated!
Ed Cota - again a REAL PG!! But never make it to the NBA because he's not athletic enough....
Mamadou N'Diaye - alright, some Raptors bias here, but he really looks like some all star potential to me, played only 14 games in his three years in the league because of injuries. If this guy gets healthy, he has excellent offensive skills, 8 blocks against the Bulls in his first career start, 88% free throw shooter. If N'Diaye stays healthy, he could be one of the top centres in the East.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

i will say this. jamal tinsley is a better POINT guard then francis and most "top 10 point guards".


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I really like Tinsley. He's like a newer version and better version of Mark Jackson. 

I can't find a better comparison... And Mark Jackson was a very good PG.

Yeah, I agree. He's underrated...


----------

